# Quietrock



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

Starting my first QR job soon. Over 3000sq.ft. Can anyone who has had experience with installation give me any tips or advice?


----------



## super rocker (Jul 8, 2009)

Muddauber said:


> Starting my first QR job soon. Over 3000sq.ft. Can anyone who has had experience with installation give me any tips or advice?


 
Run quickly.


----------



## J Johnstone Construc (Nov 15, 2011)

Muddauber said:


> Starting my first QR job soon. Over 3000sq.ft. Can anyone who has had experience with installation give me any tips or advice?


...and quietly


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

If you have to finish it paint ready youd better get 3 bucks or more per foot:yes: allowed


----------



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

super rocker said:


> Run quickly.


 :blink:


----------



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

chris said:


> If you have to finish it paint ready youd better get 3 bucks or more per foot:yes: allowed


 Thanks, That's the price range I'm at.:thumbsup:


----------



## Ted White (Jul 14, 2009)

Cutting a pre-damped board will be your biggest time cruncher. Depending on the type. The thinner and lighter boards are lower performance (because they're lightweight) and may cut easier. The heavier high performance boards require poert tools to saw.

If cutting boards, take great care NOT to delaminate the boards as they're being cut. Once delaminated there's no sound isolation.

Not sure how these jobs work, but are you responsible if you use more board than estimated?


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

What kind of quiet rock? The good stuff with hardie and metal inside?

Try and get a Festool TS75 and C36 vacuum out of the deal:yes:


----------



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

specs call for 5/8" Quietrock ES. Supposed to be easy snap.
I'm bidding material and labor. I do have some cushion in the bid.:thumbsup:


----------



## Ted White (Jul 14, 2009)

Be mindful of waste and delamination. The stuff is not cheap.


----------



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

Ted White said:


> Be mindful of waste and delamination. The stuff is not cheap.


 I know. I got a quote for the board @ 2.07 sq. ft.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

. What are you attaching to? Framing ? Plywood over frame? We installed on plywood and wood framing. We used the scrap ( not real little pieces) big butts and rips on the plywood sheeted walls. When its that much costs a little extra taping dont hurt. Also the plywooded area was a theatre room with drapery on all walls. I never tried but thought using fine threads along with the glue may have prevented the bubblescrews. I still have a scrap piece in my garage costs me about 35 bucks and cant toss it:blink:


----------



## Ted White (Jul 14, 2009)

Muddauber said:


> I know. I got a quote for the board @ 2.07 sq. ft.


Is that delivered? Loaded?


----------



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

Ted White said:


> Is that delivered? Loaded?


 Yes & yes.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Muddauber said:


> I know. I got a quote for the board @ 2.07 sq. ft.


If the board is at $2.00 ft, and your bid is around $3, I think you're low. I'd add at least $0.10/ft more than regular on the hang price just to work with different material. But that's just me. And any more talk about the pricing would fall under local pricing trends.


----------



## dieselman350 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hung it one time in a VA hospital it was pretty heavy and best way we found to cut it was with a jig saw good luck and happy hanging :thumbsup:


----------

